# Magic in 2012 anyone?



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

Planning a MRG posse with a bunch of newbies-to-Magic, all levels, Feb 10-11.  Any days you want.   Show and go.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 22, 2011)

on the lodging part, will you be offering a one hour trial period with a voucher if we choose not to stay the night?


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> on the lodging part, will you be offering a one hour trial period with a voucher if we choose not to stay the night?



Yes.


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> on the lodging part, will you be offering a one hour trial period with a voucher if we choose not to stay the night?



:lol:


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> on the lodging part, will you be offering a one hour trial period with a voucher if we choose not to stay the night?



Did I mention it's a 2010-11 voucher?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> on the lodging part, will you be offering a one hour trial period with a voucher if we choose not to stay the night?



Take it to Craigslist>Erotic>Man Seeking Man


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Take it to Craigslist>Erotic>Man Seeking Man



How did YOU find that category?:blink:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Take it to Craigslist>Erotic>Man Seeking Man



Not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------

